

Developer motivation and satisfaction - alrex021
http://codemonkeyism.com/developer-motivation-satisfaction/

======
abyssknight
Good to know this _process_ isn't just something I experience. I think every
position I've ever taken started this way, plateaued, and ended exactly as
described. Unfortunately, challenges come in the form of work load these days,
and not the difficulty of the problems I'm being asked to solve. Hopefully I
can get to where I need to be, get motivated, and enjoy work again shortly...

